# Something new



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I wanted something new and didn't feel like breaking the bank. I looked at XDMs, FNHs, Gen 4 Glocks, etc. Finally settled on the M&P 9mm. Heard and read a lot of good things about them, and at $475.00, I couln't pass it up. Found a source for magazines at $20.00 ea. If anyone is interested, try Botach Tactical.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice! You made a good choice. :smt023


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

You got a good pistol there. As for the magazines let us know how you like them.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I should have mentioned that the mags are S&W factory mags. Not sure how they sell them so cheap and I'm not asking, I'm buying.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Good enough and good idea.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> I wanted something new and didn't feel like breaking the bank. I looked at XDMs, FNHs, Gen 4 Glocks, etc. Finally settled on the M&P 9mm. Heard and read a lot of good things about them, and at $475.00, I couln't pass it up. Found a source for magazines at $20.00 ea. If anyone is interested, try Botach Tactical.
> 
> You made an excellent purchase. Now go to youtube and do a search on "M&P 9mm". You will find a ton of excellent reviews on it, and you may just learn some things which aren't covered in the owners manual.
> 
> ...


----------

